# Abs?



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I can train my upper body and my legs fine, I've found what works for me..

I'm fully aware that whether my abs show or not is down to body fat, but I want them to grow, I neglect them :/

The only exercises I really do or have ever done are leg raises, weighted crunches and I'm not sure what it's called but where you do a decline situp with a medicine ball and twist to hit obliques, and even then I'm just guessing at how many reps/sets I should be doing

Could anyone show me the way? Or maybe show me something I can read which may help?

Just started my 2nd cycle so I want to be hammering every muscle in my body to death

Thanks


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

A misconception whilst training abs is that you've got to hammer the sh1t out of them and do 100's of reps.

You train everybody part more or less once a week. Abs should be the SAME.

Pick a day,pick three exercises...for lower,upper and obliques. 3 sets of 15 reps max. add weight if you have to.

Also if bulking, i doubt youll get your abs showing,only when cutting and reducing bodyfat will you abdominal muscles appear


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

3 each for upper 3 for lower 3 for obliques or one each?


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

1 exercise for each


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll give this a go cheers


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Plank for 3 x 15 minutes


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

It's all about weighted exercises for me, I'll do one at the end of every session, either: Hang knee raises (with a weight between my legs, a big weight lol) 3x10. Crunches on the crunch machine normally 3x17 (I would prefer to do less reps and more weights but the machine doesnt go any higher) and the weighted oblique twisty thingy (that is the proper name). 3 sets of 10 on each side.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Can anyone here recommend a good abs workout? I'm about to start next week as my core area is definitely lacking and need to hit it twice a week for the next 6 weeks of my 'bulk'. The problem with the net is that there are ****-loads of exercises and videos and they all claim to be the 'best'. For example, this guy says 6 minutes and a sofa is all you need.






Better to ask 'real people' here I think. Cheers.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

cable crunch i always think is a nice one as you can incrimentaly load.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

BF under 10% and you'll see abs regardless of whether u train them or not. I would put cardio + diet above ab training, buts its good to do core work in addition.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

squats, deals, OHP etc will give u all the core/ab work you need?

Surely adding thickness and size to your abs will take away that V shake look?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I just do 2-3 heavy 8-12 rep sets at the end of my workout twice a week. Mostly weighted leg raises or decline situps.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I find that my legs hurt before my abs when I try most exercises.

Maybe it's my form?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

amurphy said:


> squats, deals, OHP etc will give u all the core/ab work you need?
> 
> Surely adding thickness and size to your abs will take away that V shake look?


Nah, I want a strong core

DLs/squats do hit abs, but not enough


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I should add, that when I say my legs often hurt before abs - I actually mean when I have done exercises (and used machines) supposedly designed for abs - like that ab crunch thingy.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

georgey said:


> A misconception whilst training abs is that you've got to hammer the sh1t out of them and do 100's of reps.
> 
> You train everybody part more or less once a week. Abs should be the SAME.
> 
> ...


You can't workout your upper or lower abs - it's one muscle


----------



## Maza1987 (Oct 15, 2012)

I used to be serious about abs when I was a cardio fiend but have been doing more of the major compound movements recently to build core strength. But the one important lesson I learned was that variety is the spice of life. The exercises mentioned above are great, but you can take your pick of many. Just keep it fresh, change every month or so.

This dude gives a few ideas. X's and O's are particularly effective imo.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Robbie said:


> You can't workout your upper or lower abs - it's one muscle


I don't know mate, I would disagree to some extent

It is all one muscle but certain exercises get different parts more pumped/sore

Like with the obliques doing twists mid-situp (whatever they're called) get the upper obliques more sore/pumped whereas side bends get the lower obliques more pumped/sore

I think leg raises will work more the lower(as well as the top) but weight crunches are the other way round

Just my opinion, could be wrong


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

WilsonR6 said:


> I don't know mate, I would disagree to some extent
> 
> It is all one muscle but certain exercises get different parts more pumped/sore
> 
> ...


Soreness does not equal growth


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

there is this guy in my gym and he has one of the greatest abs i have ever seen. I was chatting with him the other day and asked him for some advise on how to create abs like his and he said DO NOT LET THEM REST and eating clean will do that.. so you have to find the best way that suits you i guess. because i thought you only train abs once or twice per week but this gut proved it wrong.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

i do this ones a week https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/adrian-james-6-pack-abs-workout/id493912733?ls=1&mt=8

but change them up


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

amurphy said:


> squats, deals, OHP etc will give u all the core/ab work you need?
> 
> Surely adding thickness and size to your abs will take away that V shake look?


depends if thats what they want or if they want thickness. me personally i dont want big buldging abs, just normal ones like zyzz who didnt train abs specifically at all.



rather than


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Soreness does not equal growth


I already knew this and am quite confused as to why you are pointing this out?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

WilsonR6 said:


> I already knew this and am quite confused as to why you are pointing this out?


You were saying different parts of your abs feel sore. I was saying this doesn't mean a particular part of your abs is growing from doing the exercise...


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Robbie said:


> You were saying different parts of your abs feel sore. I was saying this doesn't mean a particular part of your abs is growing from doing the exercise...


I know what you are getting at

But a muscle isn't going to be sore if it hasn't been used


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

WilsonR6 said:


> I know what you are getting at
> 
> But a muscle isn't going to be sore if it hasn't been used


But. Because its just one muscle it will grow as nature intends! Just like your chest will...


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Robbie said:


> But. Because its just one muscle it will grow as nature intends! Just like your chest will...


Others disagree, and I'm starting to believe the decline/incline theory judging by the shape of my chest (I only do incline)

I do agree that it'll all grow but I'd assume more so in the more targetted areas.. so of you only did crunches for abs your obliques wouldn't be as big as if you did ones that hit obliques hard..

I'm no expert, though


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Robbie said:


> But. Because its just one muscle it will grow as nature intends! Just like your chest will...


Others disagree, and I'm starting to believe the decline/incline theory judging by the shape of my chest (I only do decline)

I do agree that it'll all grow but I'd assume more so in the more targetted areas.. so of you only did crunches for abs your obliques wouldn't be as big as if you did ones that hit obliques hard..

I'm no expert, though


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't get that bodyfat under 10% and you'll see abs, can see mine the majority of the time but I'm certainly not under 10% bodyfat


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Does this "seeing your abs" business count if you're constantly tensing. As I can always "see" my abs if I do that :whistling:


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

User Name said:


> Can anyone here recommend a good abs workout? I'm about to start next week as my core area is definitely lacking and need to hit it twice a week for the next 6 weeks of my 'bulk'. The problem with the net is that there are ****-loads of exercises and videos and they all claim to be the 'best'. For example, this guy says 6 minutes and a sofa is all you need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Download P90X AB ripper x, it's ABsolutely savage, 'mind the pun' haha


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

AaronBurns said:


> Download P90X AB ripper x, it's ABsolutely savage, 'mind the pun' haha


Only if I have to wear a virtual reality headset to use it.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

In all seriousness, you mean this:


Might give it a go, as Ideally I was looking for something I could do at home without ANY equipment. Though a towel is no problem :thumb:


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

User Name said:


> I find that my legs hurt before my abs when I try most exercises.
> 
> Maybe it's my form?


same her mate, especially with leg raises or decline sit ups


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

DoIEvenLift said:


> depends if thats what they want or if they want thickness. me personally i dont want big buldging abs, just normal ones like zyzz who didnt train abs specifically at all.
> 
> View attachment 105377
> 
> ...


thats got fvckall to do with training, your ab shape and how much they protrude from your body depends on genetics


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> thats got fvckall to do with training, your ab shape and how much they protrude from your body depends on genetics


so what is the point of training them at all if training has no say in what your abs look like, only genetics and diet do?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

DoIEvenLift said:


> so what is the point of training them at all if training has no say in what your abs look like, only genetics and diet do?


thickness, core strength etc. the height and shape will always be determined by genetics


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> *thickness*, core strength etc. the height and shape will always be determined by genetics


isn't that what i said mate?...


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Think I got my abs from heavy deads I'm a fat **** that's never done a sit up as far as I can remember and one day they just popped through well 4 off em


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

DoIEvenLift said:


> isn't that what i said mate?...


my point is that zyzz's abs would look the same shape if thicker, just more defined, they wouldnt protrude from his body as much as the pic of the other guy becuase of how they are shaped.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

My abs show no matter how much fat I gain and all I do for them is squats and deads...just saying.


----------

